
Performance of idiomatic Elixir code - udfalkso
https://www.reddit.com/r/elixir/comments/5qsquu/performance_of_idiomatic_elixir_code/
======
karmicthreat
Elixir seems so magical. But it also seems really difficult to use in a
project because you will never be able to hire someone that knows it.

~~~
artellectual
It's not that hard to learn. Once upon a time very little number of people
knew Ruby too. Elixir became mature and production ready extremely quickly
compared to other languages I've seen. The advantage it offers is also
massive, it solves a real problem and does it very well. So I wouldn't let the
ability to hire someone be the reason. Any forward thinking venture knows
that. The documentation is great the community is great, elixir is ripe for
the curious to get started learning and being productive quickly. You just
have to want to learn it.

